# Moose hunt vid



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Amazing


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Wow!!!*

Well that I guess just about takes the cake!!!
Nothing like chewing on the broadhead.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*no cow tag..*

This guy has no cow tag I guess..

Gilles


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

wow, thats insane. i wish we could see some video of the hunter, i wonder if he wet himself??? nerve racking....


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

ontario moose said:


> This guy has no cow tag I guess..
> 
> Gilles


It's possible, here we can hunt them every other year...:frusty:


----------



## Clarkie (Apr 26, 2008)

*wow*

That was a great vid. Really neat but brutal if you have a bull tag!!! Thank God he got that on tape because who would believe it?


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

That almost never happens to me when I go hunting....


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

nerves of steel!

was speckle fishing crawling over rocks flinging line in small pools when I half stood up and was face to face with a cow and calf, don't know who was more frightened but she pi**ed herself and I just ran...


----------



## XtremelyAlberta (Apr 27, 2008)

I can relate, 
but with elk... 4 years ago dad and I were spotting, trying to get a bull within 200 yards or so just to get a look... well we got more than a look. lol
the bull was 30 yards, pissing, raking, scraping ready to go!!
and he decided to come straight up the bench we were sitting on... 
no joke... 1 step!! I coulda spit in his eye LOL

of course, that happens when you only have a bugle in ur hand and no bow or rifle... 
BUT no video....


----------

